

Show HN: Start-up project, a curated Video Wall - benjy1

As part of perth.startupweekend.org we've built a curated video wall called viralityapp.co<p>We'd love to get some feedback and for you guys to crank our real time analytics up so we survive tonight's presentation.
======
hardwaresofton
Pretty cool! Very fast paced when I first look at it, but the idea of having
the most popular videos zoom by and clicking on one whenever it piqued your
interest is good.

It seems that you have backwards and forwards mixed up (at least with what I
think they would do -- I imagine scrolling left to right as going forward
rather than the reverse)

Also, you maybe want to put some explanation modals in the app (I'm guessing
you're bootstrapped) -- Some color wouldn't kill you, and also you could get
some icons.

Maybe you want to do some sort of interactive tracking of trending videos? I'm
not sure if/how you're doing that now, but however you're measuring virality
would probably be it.

Otherwise, not much else to say, it's got a pretty good (read: simple) UX, and
does exactly what it sets out to do.

